# Spocks Home Theater on a Dime



## Spock (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello,

I recently closed in a carport in order to have an office/man cave as I needed a large space for my stuff and a quiet get away to work. I never knew I would turn it into a home theater, but my wife suggested it, and since she works at a high end electronics and furniture store, we got great deals on all our equipment (minus amps and Computers).

Gradually for about 2 years I have been working on the shell of this room, but the actual projector, chairs, screen and rise we didn't start until about 31 days ago. I had taken a week off for Christmas and decided to go of it.

Anyway, this will always be a work in progress as I could have ( and probably did) go completely broke trying to have this exactly the way I wanted it from the onset. The future holds custom built wall columns, lighted posters, a popcorn machine plus I have some more blue rope lights to add.

I am technically running a 7.1 surround sound system as I went ahead and hooked up some old not so great Yamaha speakers for the back.

The equipment breakdown is...

Epson PowerLite Pro 6010 <--- Incredible picture, better than my Toshiba 62" DLP
120" Severtson Screen
Sony STR-DH820 Receiver
Klipsch Quintet Surround Sound with 2 added Yamaha in back for 7.1
Pioneer Subwoofer
Motorola HD DVR
Sony Blue Ray Player
Playstation 3
Apple TV
28" iMac i7 256 SD HD and 2TB internal - 16 gig Ram

The chairs are Lane Gambler 259 Series.

It's not the best of all equipment (but I would put the projector up against anything), but it rocks our world and can keep the neighbors up if we wish to impose our will on them.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off, what a fantastic idea - I would have never considered turning a carport into a HT - kudos to a great idea!

Great space too - wonderful job on a super build mate!! :T:T


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice!

Need a home for those JBLs? lol


----------



## Spock (Jan 1, 2012)

Very kind of you, thank you. Today is our 1st full day of having it completed to this stage and we are on our 4th movie. I need to walk about and get the blood to circulate.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Spock said:


> Very kind of you, thank you. Today is our 1st full day of having it completed to this stage and we are on our 4th movie. I need to walk about and get the blood to circulate.


Now that is truly a wonderful day!!


----------



## MrACE (Jan 18, 2011)

AMAZING ------- and What an idea -- Great Job


----------



## Moostache (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow...that is beautifully done! Kudos sir, kudos!

I now have theater envy again....my room is currently under going upgrades in screen, projector and a change in the audio system...but even when finished I won't have quite that level of ambiance or style!

:TT


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome end result. Very impressed by the vision of it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Brilliant idea on the carport conversion and you've made a very nice theatre..Well done..:clap: :T


----------



## Spock (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. We've really been enjoying it.

I still want to make it more "theaterish" with some of the awesome ideas on these forums. I'm completely hooked. I don't know if one of these rooms can ever really be considered "finished", we're always gonna be scheming on what to do next.

I guess my wife would appreciate it if I put a little of this compulsion into the yard.

Maybe an outdoor theater would motivate that.


----------



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow:clap:

So inspiring what you've accomplished here.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great! Awesome idea to close in the carport!


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

How big was that car port? It looks huge! Very deep to house two rows of chairs and a back room for your Mac! Nice job for sure! ps - I'm sensing you might DJ since I spied the JBLs and it appears there was a DR Rack of equipment.?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great... Great job!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Great job on converting that carport! I am on the market to buy a house and everything around here (I am in Columbia SC) seems to have a carport and the number one thing I am looking for is a space that I can use for a theater, never thought of converting the carport.


----------



## Spock (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, we are really loving the theater. Just watched The Ten Commandments (1950s version) in it this morning.

I'm not a DJ, I did play in bands up until around 9-10 years ago, but I still tinker around with music a bit, hence the amps I use at hat racks, JBLs etc.

The size of the theater room is 11' 7.5" wide X 27' 5.5" Deep.

I gridded everything out in Adobe Illustrator before I started...


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

Prof. said:


> Brilliant idea on the carport conversion and you've made a very nice theatre..Well done..:clap: :T


love the wall idea. very clever. does the material absorb reflected sound too?

dave


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

cool stuff. Created a man cave from a carport. I see you Your into creating Music with the midi keys and the KRK's. What Program do you use? I Play with Reason every now and again to create instrumentals


----------

